# Crazy graphics in Midtown Madness 2



## apakhira (Nov 29, 2002)

Hi
I bought Midtown Madness 2 and installed it.When i played t i noticed that except the sky all the things were rendered improperly.Sometimes objects couldn't be seen.Sometimes the road flickered to grass and back to road.I changed the graphics settings to full.Still didnt help.I have
Athlon XP2000+ on MSI KT4V M/B
GeForce 64 MB G.Card


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

Try everything in

this thread

If it still doesn't work, chances are it's something that can't be fixed by the end-user...in other words, requiring a patch or driver to fix an incompatibility. Midtown Madness 2 is an old game, so chances are there won't be any new patches.


----------



## apakhira (Nov 29, 2002)

i saw that thread.i didn't find any patches.all other options didn't work.


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

Bummer...Another victim of modernization, I think. I'll bet if you ran that game with that same system, and a Voodoo 3 or something, it would work without a problem. 

Now that I think of it...Might be a DirectX problem. DirectX 7 or 8 was out when that game was released...Maybe it's a problem with DirectX 9.


----------



## apakhira (Nov 29, 2002)

OK, i tried it on my Celeron system with 815 M/B.That didn't work.Iit also didn't work in my friend's PII machine.And our systems have DirectX 8.1 installed.Any other suggestions?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Try running the game in software rendering mode, instead of hardware. Lower some options, and try it a different resolutions, experiment with it for a while, and see what you come up with.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2003)

try this site that say its 1.1 patch

http://download.microsoft.com/download/midtownmad2/Update/1.1/W982KMeXP/EN-US/mm2xppat.exe

The v1.1 update fixes launching issues with Windows XP and graphics related problems with the Intel 810 and GeForce families of graphics chips.

which might solve the problem with your geforce card


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Indian 2 Indian:
try installing DirectX 9.0b but try this patch for midtown madness 2 first, apparently, it has some bugs with intel graphics.:
http://download.com.com/3000-7517-5031725.html?tag=pop

Publisher's Description

This Midtown Madness 2 Update v1.01 fixes incompatibilities with the Intel 810 family of graphics chips.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2003)

why that patch for? he has geforce card not intel 810


lol i think that they are the same file they both are 2mb


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

woops..sorry about that...didn't read that, ok well then, try it out anyways see if it does anything.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

well..here are a bunch of Midtown Madness add-ins:
http://download.com.com/3120-20-0.html?qt=midtown+madness&tg=dl-2001


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2003)

you leave to many posts.......lol....almost every time......nothing wrong with that jsut maybe try combining them into one big post eh? or edit your old posts with new info. 

"don't stop a rockin" - Ace Troubleshooter


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2003)

why do u care jskrakowski lol...


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

k ill try that jskrakowski


----------



## apakhira (Nov 29, 2002)

Software Rendering doesn't work.Thanx for the patch.I'm downloading the patch and will post you on what happened after updating the game.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2003)

lol if he doesnt answer back he probably fixed it


----------



## apakhira (Nov 29, 2002)

Yeah,sorry about the delay.I fixed it with the patch.Thanx guys.Btw, i have a problem.when i double-click the game icon there is no response for more than a minute.then suddenly it starts.Even Internet Explorer has been acting this way, but not the other apps.I'm also going to post it on the Windows XP/NT forum.my computer has an Athlon XP 2000+.so it can't be slow...


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Sweet the Patch Fixed it, what did i say???


----------

